
Trump’s budget calls for seismic disruption in medical and science research - aheilbut
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/trumps-budget-would-slash-scientific-and-medical-research/2017/03/15/d3261f98-0998-11e7-a15f-a58d4a988474_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-high_b-trumpscience-12am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory&utm_term=.f1b0a60b516a
======
Upvoter33
If this goes through congress - yikes, I am hoping for congress to do the
right thing here and push back - it will have far-reaching impacts on science
and technology in this country. One of the reasons so much innovation is
centered in the US is the funding that drives science and technology at
universities and major research labs. Does being "great again" mean less
investment in science and technology?

